# Just because he can...



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

the weather here is horrible and it has been raining for a week now. I have a day off work and was bored so went shopping...

i found this for my Dude. this will make play gym number 3 ... don't ask why a single bird needs 3 gyms but i thought it looked fun...lol. and i figured it is a nice size for the table for whenever i am doing work on my computer.
the other one is on the computer desk which is just a desk with a fishtank on it and a bird play gym. and the other gym is on top of dudes cage. so yeah i guess a 3rd one isnt too bad since we dont have one this small and like this for a table... (yes thats me justifying why i would spend $50 when i probably shouldn't have...LOL)
so lets get to the good part !!! pictures so Dude on his gym.... ( IGNORE the mess on the dinning room table... stuff everywhere because i went grocery shopping and have been doing study on the table + kids toys and stuff)








the gym









watching me "work".... more like procrastinate .















this is dude hiding... he got in trouble because he kept flying around the room and EVERY time he came to land he was aiming for my FACE and head... he knows NOT to land on the face or head but to always land on the arm or hands (which i hold out, and he always does obey) but he was being a pain today and kept doing it so i flicked him off and he had a sulk because i yelled at him and was ignoring him.

(p.s. he is still sulking now because i wouldn't give chips and gravy that i was eating. he kept screaming at me and charging at the food every time i moved him away... persistent bugger)












then Dude decided he was going to play cliff hangers.. he likes to climb up the wall behind the wood fire place and just sit there... then he flys off and comes and lands where ever i am.










so thats what Dude has been up to for the last couple of hours.... being a brat and hanging inside with me on a rainy day off...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hey I would love to have three play gyms!!! That's too awesome!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

no, dude said you will need 15 x 3 = 45 ! they need 3 EACH....lol. because he thinks all cockatiels need a life of luxury like he has...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA I totally agree with him. But I was talking about just for me! So really I need like 48, three for me and each of the birds! lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

oh adult play gyms.... i want one too ! or 3 !!! even better...... i want a tunnel slide and a rope climbing net and a flying fox and a seesaw and bells on mine too...lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And a bouncy palace...I want to bounce whenever I feel like it!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

you know the birds will just take over it... they claim everything as theirs.... fun police!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is adorable  How does he stick to the wall 

Is he spider tiel :rofl:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He is so cute, look how grown up he is now! Looking at your siggy and looking at the photos, where did that little baby go!









I think he has to be one of the most luckiest Cockatiels having 3 gyms all to himself – but watch out if anyone gets near his gyms, don’t mess with the dude!







LOL.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Too right solace....lol. Nahhhh he's a good boy. He would share. 

He just hangs onto the walls...I don't know how. He climbed up it from the floor or just flys and sort of splats onto it. It is really bumpy and rough like sandpaper so I guess it is easy or him to get a grip.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

This is great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Tiel (Jun 17, 2011)

He is adorable! Cute little trouble maker, eh?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

he does like to get in trouble... breaks all the rules...lol. nahh he's a good boy. but like any birdy can have their annoying days. maybe i wasnt giving him enough treats (meal worms) that day or something... probably the weather.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Cute 'tiel and nice play gym, I bet that he loves it. It's funny how he manages to land on the brick, Kyla will do the same thing, she seems to be the only bird from my flock who has the agility to accomplish that.


----------

